# Spot this hoody



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

Can anyone spot what hoody this is at 1:27, that Nick Russell is reppin'? T.A.S on Vimeo


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

its a nomis hoodie. probably hasnt been released yet.


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks man, damn that a shame. shits ill.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah. i own 2 nomis hoodies and a few shirts.
top quality stuff. a bit expensive though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I heard it was a special hoody that Nomis only released to CoC campers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw a that hoodie in a local shop. Same design. Main colour was purple though. But the same white pockets. Maybe the green was never released? I don't know


----------

